# FEMA and Preparedness



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting FEMA information. :surrender:


Here are just a few Executive Orders associated with FEMA that would suspend the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. These Executive Orders have been on record for nearly 30 years and could be enacted by the stroke of a Presidential pen: 


EXECUTIVE ORDER 10990 allows the government to take over all modes of transportation and control of highways and seaports. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 10995 allows the government to seize and control the communication media. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 10997 allows the government to take over all electrical power, gas, petroleum, fuels and minerals. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 10998 allows the government to take over all food resources and farms. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11000 allows the government to mobilize civilians into work brigades under government supervision. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11001 allows the government to take over all health, education and welfare functions.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11002 designates the Postmaster General to operate a national registration of all persons.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11003 allows the government to take over all airports and aircraft, including commercial aircraft. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11004 allows the Housing and Finance Authority to relocate communities, build new housing with public funds, designate areas to be abandoned, and establish new locations for populations.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11005 allows the government to take over railroads, inland waterways and public storage facilities. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11051 specifies the responsibility of the Office of Emergency Planning and gives authorization to put all Executive Orders into effect in times of increased international tensions and economic or financial crisis.

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11310 grants authority to the Department of Justice to enforce the plans set out in Executive Orders, to institute industrial support, to establish judicial and legislative liaison, to control all aliens, to operate penal and correctional institutions, and to advise and assist the President. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11049 assigns emergency preparedness function to federal departments and agencies, consolidating 21 operative Executive Orders issued over a fifteen year period. 

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11921 allows the Federal Emergency Preparedness Agency to develop plans to establish control over the mechanisms of production and distribution, of energy sources, wages, salaries, credit and the flow of money in U.S. financial institution in any undefined national emergency. It also provides that when a state of emergency is declared by the President, Congress cannot review the action for six months.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:hmmm:


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Scary thought...
..
which is "why you never publicly declare your shelter, or it's location".
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

dataman19 said:


> Scary thought...
> ..
> which is "why you never publicly declare your shelter, or it's location".
> ..
> ...


 They know where and who you are.If you pay taxes or have a SS# vehicle or a hungry neighbor,they know where you are.
We are as safe as they say we are. This is why we the people giving them so much control is not a good idea.Silence is deadly.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've seen posts like this before. I don't know where the information comes from but the information is inaccurate.

1962 Executive Orders Disposition Tables

10990 was revoked July 26, 1971
10995 was revoked September 4, 1970
10997 was revoked October 28, 1969
10998 was revoked October 28, 1969

I could look up the rest but I doubt any of them are still in effect.

This is perfect example of how people should be doing some research before they copy something they find at another site.

I'm sure that during an economic collapse the government will declare martial law and our constitutional rights will be ignored. I'm sure everyone is willing to acknowledge that.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> I've seen posts like this before. I don't know where the information comes from but the information is inaccurate.
> 
> 1962 Executive Orders Disposition Tables
> 
> ...


:thankyou: BillS ... I'm pretty certain I've seen these executive orders in a thread here before


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

BillS said:


> I've seen posts like this before. I don't know where the information comes from but the information is inaccurate.
> 
> 1962 Executive Orders Disposition Tables
> 
> ...


It's still creepy. Next month I'll be starting classes at the community college here and going into the EMT program. The following semester I hope to begin the paramedic classes and someday do the bridge program where you can take some classes and advance from a paramedic to a nurse. At the rate the government is going with their out of control spending, I doubt I'll make it that far before an economic collapse. In the mean time I'll still be working in the healthcare field. The thought of showing up to work one day and being greeted by a bunch of uniformed and armed troops barking off orders, demanding that I follow them, and being told that I've just lost all of my rights is frightening. That's the kind of thing that episodes of The Twilight Zone are made of. I'll be sure to stay far away from my place of work in the event of an economic collapse. I'm not planning to stick around long enough to meet the new bosses.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Elinor, I wouldn't stress over it too much. You will be OK. One thing good about becoming a PM is that there are job opening all over the country. Same for nurses.

Alexander Solzhenitsyn once wrote about the primal fear among residents of Leningrad (I think it was Leningrad) as the Soviet secret police went out each night rounding up those residents whom the police were told by the communist authorities to pick up and arrest. (Most were sent to labor camps, many never to return). Alexander Solzhenitsyn told of how they burned with anger in the camps because no one fought back. They just sat there, night after night,... waiting for the pounding at the door. He commented on how different it would have been had the residents of the apartment buildings gathered together with axes, knives, hammers and attacked these secret police when they walked in. It would have had the effect of putting fear into the police - not knowing when sent out each night if they would live to return. Solzhenitsyn said it would have shut the entire communist system down since it existed only as long as it could instill fear in the population. 

As long as our population acts like sheep, an out of control federal government will treat us like sheep. They, too, depend upon fear - fear of being fined, fear of being arrested, fear of losing one's property... fear, fear, fear. If they ever send out little groups at night, I'm certain a good result could be had by following Solzhenitsyn's advice.

Take some comfort in the fact that FEMA has never truly been successful in anything its ever done. Inefficient, disorganized, and problem-plagued is their signature, much like the rest of the feds.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Elinor, I wouldn't stress over it too much. You will be OK. One thing good about becoming a PM is that there are job opening all over the country. Same for nurses.
> 
> Alexander Solzhenitsyn once wrote about the primal fear among residents of Leningrad (I think it was Leningrad) as the Soviet secret police went out each night rounding up those residents whom the police were told by the communist authorities to pick up and arrest. (Most were sent to labor camps, many never to return). Alexander Solzhenitsyn told of how they burned with anger in the camps because no one fought back. They just sat there, night after night,... waiting for the pounding at the door. He commented on how different it would have been had the residents of the apartment buildings gathered together with axes, knives, hammers and attacked these secret police when they walked in. It would have had the effect of putting fear into the police - not knowing when sent out each night if they would live to return. Solzhenitsyn said it would have shut the entire communist system down since it existed only as long as it could instill fear in the population.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jes, I'm copying and pasting your comment to another thread that HozayBuck has: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/news-you-wont-hear-msm-8448/ We were just saying the same things, there, as you are here!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Take some comfort in the fact that FEMA has never truly been successful in anything its ever done. Inefficient, disorganized, and problem-plagued is their signature, much like the rest of the feds.


Indeed! I'm not counting much on being able to work during an economic collapse anyway. EMT's typically don't make much money starting out. If we experience hyperinflation, it could very easily take an entire paycheck just to put gas in the car to get back and forth to work. Most of the ambulance companies would probably go out of business from the rising cost of fuel and supplies.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Edmund Burke: All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.

Edmund Burke - Wikiquote


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Paul to Congress: "Someone Who Has Guns, Ammunition, 7 Days of Food" Can Be Considered a Potential Terrorist


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Elinor0987 said:


> It's still creepy. Next month I'll be starting classes at the community college here and going into the EMT program. The following semester I hope to begin the paramedic classes and someday do the bridge program where you can take some classes and advance from a paramedic to a nurse. At the rate the government is going with their out of control spending, I doubt I'll make it that far before an economic collapse. In the mean time I'll still be working in the healthcare field. The thought of showing up to work one day and being greeted by a bunch of uniformed and armed troops barking off orders, demanding that I follow them, and being told that I've just lost all of my rights is frightening. That's the kind of thing that episodes of The Twilight Zone are made of. I'll be sure to stay far away from my place of work in the event of an economic collapse. I'm not planning to stick around long enough to meet the new bosses.


Yes, it's creepy. One way or another our constitutional form of government will disappear. I expect a one-world government to form after the collapse. I expect that we'll live under a dictatorship like Nazi Germany. They'll get rid of retarded people, the handicapped, the mentally ill, and probably the chronically ill and elderly that require more than minimal medical care. No dialysis or insulin unless you're politically connected or wealthy. As an EMT you could have strict orders about who you're allowed to treat and who you can't.


----------

